
Alibaba/rax –  a universal React-compatible render engine - zthomas
http://www.gitlogs.com/repos/alibaba/rax
======
mmastrac
The official github repo is probably a better link:
[https://github.com/alibaba/rax](https://github.com/alibaba/rax)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
OP appears to be the creator of gitlogs.com. Uncool, zthomas.

~~~
zthomas
my bad, was there some rules for this? I wrote a detection algorithm to find
which are the top trending repos that were not featured on HN and I sometimes
pick out a good one to feature. I thought it was be nice to spread the word on
some of these under appreciated projects.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
It _would_ be nice to spread the word on these under appreciated projects, but
not to lump your own promotion in with it. This is basically the same thing as
blog spam, which is disallowed under HN rules. [1]

>Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
another site, submit the latter.

You should just submit the link to the Github repository you want to share,
not to your own site. You appear to do this all the time - stop.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
zthomas
Sure, I posted it as an original link here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13388520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13388520)

------
cutler
The example index.html page contains a link to framework.web.js which is 167k.
Minified and gzipped this reduces to 17k so not 8k, as advertised, but the
same size as Vue.js .

~~~
helb
When i download rax.min.js and run it through gzip, i get a 8.776K file. That
framework.web.js probably contains some other things besides Rax.

------
alexmingoia
Are there advantages to this over Preact?

